# Kontiki 679 Reversing Camera Problems



## 104157 (Apr 28, 2007)

Just picked up our lovely new 679 from Alan Kerr in Devon last weekend. Totally thrilled with it but have an annoying problem with the reversing camera. The camera is engaged when you select reverse and is shown on the Blaupunkt Lucca sat nat - great, but the only problem is everything is shown in reverse e.g what's on your right is shown on your left on the camera. Has anyone else had this problem resolved. We spoke to Swift today who informed us that we could "buy" an upgrade which will solve the problem. Not something you expect to have to do after spending nearly 60k on a motorhome!! What's the point of saying your m/home has a reversing camera when you can't use the thing without crashing into something!

I would really appreciate some advice on this - has anyone else had this problem rectified? If someone from Swift is reading this I would like to hear from you on this. I've been told Swift know about the problem so why are they not solving it?

Natalie :evil:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Reverse cam*

Natalie

I have a 2007 Kon-tiki - so slightly dated. I can select "menu" on the screen and then "mirror off".

That cures it.

Russell


----------



## 104157 (Apr 28, 2007)

We've went through every menu/settings option on the Lucca sat nav and there isn't anything about mirror image. I phoned Blaupunkt also and they seemed to have heard about it also and said if the camera used isn't blaupunkt then it won't be compatible - we don't know if it's b/p or not!? We were even told today to physically turn the camera upside down...mmm no! Is your camera also shown on your sat nav?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Reverse Cam*

Hi love

No my reverse monitor is connected to the Tv monitor thing - a year model earlier than yours.

If you are stuck, you will be pleased to know that Swift use the forum, so I think they will be along soon to assist.

Russell

Out of interest, the default setting for my cam is mirrored, but I tend not to use it if I can help it


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Surely it is up to Alan Kerr to sort it out for you.


----------



## 104157 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Reversing camera*

You would have thought so - they have been fairly helpful but were a bit baffled by the problem - they kept telling us to turn the mirror setting off but there isn't one - I read all the booklets and phoned Blaupunkt also. The one problem we have is that we are just outside Edinburgh and Alan Kerr are in Devon so we can't just take it back and demand it's fixed. We were assured directly by Swift at the NEC in Oct when we ordered the m/home that any dealers in Scotland would rectify any problems with the motorhome once we had taken delivery of it. That doesn't appear to be the case - 2 local dealers have told us they aren't interested (our TV was faulty and we were trying to get a replacement) and Swift have now told us that we shouldn't have been told this at the show and dealers up here don't have to do anything with us (but if we arrange our servicing/maintenance they may be interested!).


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

We fitted a camera on our van and that was showing the wrong way round.I took the camera of the back and turned it round as far as I can remember that sorted the problem. Weldted had this a while ago never did hear how he got on maybe PM him he might be able to help! Good Luck Bob. Sorry forgot the Hi love well someone had tooooooooooo!


----------



## 104157 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Reversing Camera*

Thanks Bob - I did PM Weldted last week and just read his reply tonight he said that he is getting his fixed when the new ones come in at the end of this month. I've asked if he was having to pay for it as we aren't happy about paying for it. Just wondered if anyone else had to pay for a solution before I demand that it be fixed for free!


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Reversing Camera*



nats said:


> Thanks Bob - I did PM Weldted last week and just read his reply tonight he said that he is getting his fixed when the new ones come in at the end of this month. I've asked if he was having to pay for it as we aren't happy about paying for it. Just wondered if anyone else had to pay for a solution before I demand that it be fixed for free!


Hi Nats,we will sort it tomorow I will get someone to telephone you tomorrow.Peter.


----------



## 104157 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Reversing Camera*

Thanks Peter, I would appreciate a call asap so that we can put this matter out of our mind and start enjoying our m/home. I'm aware you don't have any of my details though so I've sent you a PM with my hubby's phone number. If our motorhome needs to go into a dealer to be fixed can you arrange for one near Edinburgh to do this for us as I don't think I'll get much luck as they haven't been that helpful!

Thanks

Natalie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Is it me that is mis-reading this thread?

Surely the correct orientation for a reverse camera is "mirrored"? If you set the orientation as "normal" then you'll have major problems when reversing as you're accustomed to using a mirror image (as in interior driving mirror) when performing this manouvre? If you're in any doubt, try brushing your hair using a video camera connected to your TV whilst viewing the operation on screen - the results will be hilarious.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We were thinking about fitting a reversing camera to our 03 KT 615 and made lots of enquiries but in the end decided against it because of the lack of mirror image ie the image you see has the right and left as they are rather than how they appear in the mirror. We have a reversing alarm and an excellent co-driver who will always hop out and guide me to reverse - its actually a lot safer than relying on a mirror and is something we were taught while driving ambulances (which are like motorhomes with added interesting bits and responsibilities). 

ROSPA and the IAM will both point out that reversing is the most dangerous manoeuvre we do, keep it as short as possible. Can your camera see the small child wobbling on a bike as you reverse?

I do agree however that this should be sorted out and am very confident that Swift will come up trumps, they usually do!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

gaspode said:


> If you're in any doubt, try brushing your hair using a video camera connected to your TV whilst viewing the operation on screen - the results will be hilarious.


It would in my case Ken - I'd be delighted to make myself look an absolute pillock, but I haven't any hair to brush!    

I'm with you on the camera. Mine came in "mirrored" mode, and I thought they all did. Peter has been on though so the problem will be fixed. 

Cheers


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Reverse cam*

Ken

Very good post.

If I look in my reverse monitor, my ladder appears on my right hand side, when in reality it is on the left. On the odd occasion I use the reverse camera, I switch it so the ladder is on the left.

Russell


----------



## 104157 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Reversing camera*

Thanks for all your posts. I must be missing something though! When I look into my interior mirror of my car what is on my left e.g hard shoulder is actually shown on my left in the mirror and vice versa. On this camera the hard shoulder would be on my right and vice versa, that's my point! I know how difficult it is to brush your hair looking in a mirror but when you are reversing your motorhome by turning to the left and it shows you in the camera that you are reversing turning right it's very difficult and near impossible! This is the first reversing camera we have had and we have managed without one on our 645 for 3 years so we know all the principles of reversing correctly but we just want the benefit of having one that actually works!

As an update Swift are testing the new version of this camera at the moment and Swift are going to send one to Alan Kerr for us free of charge - so they have obviously recognised that there is something wrong with the view we are getting. The only problem we have now is getting a dealer up here to fit it and take on our warranty problems and repairs as we don't fancy a trip to Devon to get the camera fixed!


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

*Reversing Camera*

Natalie,
Reading this thread some months after the original postings. Just wondered if you got the camera problem sorted out.

I bought a new Swift Sundance 630 in April from Marquis in Southampton. Should have come with reversing camera but for various 'reasons' it was only fitted a a week or so ago by local dealer in Preston. But we also have a mirror image.

The dealer said Swift were aware of this problem and had supplied a fix - but alas this didn't work. I am waiting to hear from the dealer, who were to contact Swift (shut for hols at the moment) to see what can be done.
Is yours OK now ??

Stephen


----------



## 104157 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Reversing Camera*

Hi Stephen

Take my advice and go straight to Swift yourself - speak to Kath or Peter or PM them on this site. We got a brand new updated camera sent out and my hubby fitted it very easily himself - everything is fine now! If we had waited for Alan Kerrs to sort it we'd still be waiting.

Swift aftersales are fantastic - our door broke and we got a replacement fitted at our house in Scotland within 24 hours! 

Thanks

Natalie


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

*Reversing Camera*

Natalie,
Thanks for that. glad to hear the problem is sorted. I will give the dealer at Preston the opportunity to sort it as they have been excellent which is more than I can say for Marquis at Southampton. At least I know a true image is possible and will contact Swift should I come up against a brick wall with dealer. No pun intended !
Stephen


----------



## 118365 (Nov 22, 2008)

*reverse camera*

have been reading reports of mirrord image on sat nav screen for reverse cameras. i collected my new bessacar 789 tag in october this year and was told by the dealer that this was the correct image and that nothing could be done yet it appears there is a solution and has been since at least august of this year.
i would have thought that swift or the supplying dealer would have rectified mine before i collected it in october .
do i now have to do a 500 mile round trip to have it rectified?

Moderator note:-

Chrisrobbo inadvertently used the report button on this post to send this message:-

" thanks to weldted and kath, have sent email to swift will let you know"


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*re the reversing camera*

Just so you know Kath sorted it for me?? I have found the if you contact Kath or Lynsey at Swift they are very helpful at sorting out problems but everything cannot be done at once but it will all come right in the end.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: reverse camera*



chrisrobbo said:


> have been reading reports of mirrord image on sat nav screen for reverse cameras. i collected my new bessacar 789 tag in october this year and was told by the dealer that this was the correct image and that nothing could be done yet it appears there is a solution and has been since at least august of this year.
> i would have thought that swift or the supplying dealer would have rectified mine before i collected it in october .
> do i now have to do a 500 mile round trip to have it rectified?


If you contact our customer careline we will help you. Our telephone number is 01482 875740 or email [email protected]

Regards
Kath


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*swft*

if you live in scotland and you bought the van in england they wont want to no it up there in scotland rest assured ive had simular probs my self tude


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

If I am wrong I apologize up front unreservedly  But, I have to ask, have they fixed it over the phone? IE Could you have read the instructions and fixed it yourself?

How many of us do bother to read ALL the instructions before we complain  

Any decent system will allow for normal or mirror mode, unless it is a dedicated camera for a unit, in which case mirrored mode is the norm.

Yet again though, it shows the benefit of having members on the forum that from the industry and Nuke should be applauded for encouraging this as it is a real boon to the site, and well done Swift.

Good result

Eddie


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi All,

Well, it's strange that this subject came up again, as we picked up our new Voyager last Friday and one of the first things I noted was that the image in the reversing camera is the wrong way round. I am sure mine is an older model (although brand new unregistered when I bought it) so maybe it needs a mod.

I am also interested in what eddie says, was it a configuration fix or a replacement.

Kath, any suggestions?


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

My camera image is not reversed. 

There is no reverse image function in the Lucca options list. 

It's a nuisance because I have to reversed around a post every time I pull off the drive. 

The camera has to be replaced.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

On my cheapo (£199) twin camera system from Ebay, not only does the monitor have image reversing but also you can reverse the image at the control box which I have installed behind the dash.

So I can have mirror, true and upside down back-to-front image if I want.
So just how cheap are the systems that the converters are fitting?


----------

